# الآن مجموعة من أفلام تجميع محركات السيارات (فيديو!!!!!!)



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

أتمنى لكم عيداً سعيداً و للحجاج حجاً مبروراً و ذنباً مغفوراً بإذن الله.
و بمناسبة العيد الكريم, أحضرت لكم هذه الهدية البسيطة و هى مجموعة من أفلام 3D Animation لتجميع محرك السيارة لعدة شركات مثل شركة فورد و هوندا. أرجو أن تستفيدوا منها بإذن الله.
​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الأول​ 





​ 
حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الثانى







​

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

أسف على الخطأ 
الرابط مرة آخرى.​الفيلم الثانى​ 




​ 


حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الثالث​ 





​ 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الرابع​ 





​ 
حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الخامس​ 





​ 
حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم السادس​ 





​ 
حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

و بهذا أكون قد انتهيت :56: أرجو أن تعجبكم هذه المجموعة و لا تنسونى بالدعاء فى هذا اليوم المبارك.


----------



## المرابع (19 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير
اشكرك علي هذة الافلام
ولكن هل من الممكن رفع الملفات علي موقع اخر غير الرابيدشير, لاني اعاني والله مع هذا الموقع
وتظهر لي دائما هذة الرسالة
You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
فارجو لو امكن رفع الملفات علي موقع http://mihd.net/
ولك من جزيل الشكر
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك انت لست مهندس درجة أولي فقط بل درجة أولي ممتازة كمان .وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا امكن رفع الملفات على اى موقع اخر


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكركم جميعا على المرور و سوف أحاول بإذن الله رفعها على مواقع آخرى.


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

تفضلوا روابط آخرى
الفيلم الأول​






​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

آسف على الخطأ
الفيلم الأول​ 





​ 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الثانى​ 




​ 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الثالث​ 









حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الرابع​ 






​ 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم الخامس​ 





​ 

حمل من هنا​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيلم السادس​ 






​ 

حمل من هنا​ 
أرجو أن تستفيدوا بهذه المجموعة و أخبرونى بآرائكم و لا تنسوا الدعاء.​


----------



## أبو مجاهد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يرفع قدرك ويكتب أجرك في عليين 

قل أمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن

يعلم الله كم تفيدني هذه الأفلام وأنا الأن أقوم بتحميلها بس أصبر علي شوي على الرد 

لاني شوي مشغول



سلام


----------



## عاطف عياد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول واتمنى المزيد من هذه المعلومات الجميلة التى تفيدنى كثيرا انا وااخرين وشكرا لك الاخ الفاضل 
عاطف عياد


----------



## السديم (21 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود اللي تبذله
كيف تحميل الملفات من موقع http://mihd.net/


----------



## عاطف عياد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

برجاء رفع الافلام على اى موقع اخر ممكن شكرا لك الاخ الفاضل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكركم جميعا على المرور و آسف على التأخير نظراً لانشغالى بالعمل.

بالنسبة لمن طلب أن يتم رفع الأفلام على موقع آخر غير الرابيدشير فقد قمت برفعها على موقع mihd.net و هو أفضل من حيث أنك لا يوجد عداد للتنزيل كما أنك تستطيع تنزيل عدد غير محدود من الملفات بدون أن تضطر الى اللإنتظار فترة طويلة أو تغلق الrouter ثم تعيد تشغيله مثل الرابيدشير.

أما من طلب كيفية التنزيل من mihd.net فهو سهل كل ما عليك أن تضغط على اللينك المعطاة سيفتح لك الصفحة. فى أعلى الشاشة من جهة اليسار ستجد الجملة الآتية Request Download Link اضغط عليها. سيفتح لك صفحة آخرى أضغط على Download File فى أقصى اليمين (و ليس اليسار) ثم سيقوم بالتنزيل. أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم و السلام مسك الختام:56: .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم 

والملفات موجودة على اليو تيوب لسهولة المشاهدة او التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم
> 
> والملفات موجودة على اليو تيوب لسهولة المشاهدة او التحميل


هى بالفعل موجودة على Youtube و لكن عند تنزيلها تنزل على شكل ملف Flv والذى يحتاج الى برامج و codecs معينة لمشاهدتها.


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل ومزيدا من الابداع ياباشمهندس


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود جبار well done ياباشمهندس لتحميل الافلام على ال mihd 
غير الفائدة العلمية لنا كعرب طريقة العرض و التدريب اللغوى


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ على المعلومات الرائعة وربنا يتقبل منك هذا العمل 
شكرا لك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## ENGMENG (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ممكن اعادة رفع الفلم الرابع
على موقع Mihd
لأنه موشغال مشكور


----------



## plaren (27 ديسمبر 2007)

alf shokr ya bashmohandes


----------



## zanyar (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## الصقر العربى محمد (2 يناير 2008)

التحميل ممتاز من على تاموقع دى
بس بعد اذنك باقى الافلام 
من فضلك - مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الصقر العربى محمد (2 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## بحار العلم (10 يناير 2008)

احسنت وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على مشاركتنا هذه الافلام


----------



## ميكانو الجادرية (12 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك بيك ويوفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المميز


----------



## omdaa52 (16 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة آسف جداً على التأخير نظراً لظروف عملى لكن أنا لا أعرف ماذا أقول رداً على المشاركات الأكثر من رائعة:75: و أرجو من الله أن يعيننى على تقديم المزيد. و بالنسبة للروابط أنا تأكدت أن جميعها شغالة 100% :20: سواء فى رابيد شير أو فى mihd.net و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يناير 2008)

تحية طيبة 
اللهم زده علما


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (20 يناير 2008)

محمدالطائي قال:


> تحية طيبة
> اللهم زده علما


أخى محمد أشكرك على مرورك و أتمنى لك الاستفادة من هذه المجموعة.


----------



## ماجى سام (21 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## فاروق سعيد (25 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## نصروو (25 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نصروو (25 يناير 2008)

جيييييييييييييييد


----------



## achirali (27 يناير 2008)

Good job, thank you very much indeed!


----------



## نسر العرب (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## نسر العرب (29 يناير 2008)

thnx very much
big effort


----------



## saoud.med (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا merci


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot everything went ok 
Usefull Films


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*شكرا للمرة الثانية*

شكرا جزيلا الفديوهات كتير مفيدة وجيدة والامور كلها تمام


----------



## محمد العايدى (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا ع الموضوع
بس انا مش عارف احمله 
يا ريت تقولى الخطوات
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عماد الحديدي (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مش عارف انز الفديو ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## نسر العرب (26 فبراير 2008)

لك والله حلوين وبتستاهل الكر مرة ثانية


----------



## نسر العرب (26 فبراير 2008)

الشكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ENGMENG (27 فبراير 2008)

ترى انا حملتها كلها و الحمد لله

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## marooo2010 (1 مارس 2008)

حقيقي مجهود رائع وفيديوهات ممتازه
مشكووووووووووووور جدا علي المجهود


----------



## نسيم فضل (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عساف32 (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي وبارك الله فيك على جهودك المثمرة


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (4 مارس 2008)




----------



## انتصار حامد (4 مارس 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

شكراً جزيلاً وفقكم الله


----------



## الفارس الملثم (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انتصار حامد (5 مارس 2008)

*انتصار حامد*

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدعمار (8 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimo kadr (11 مارس 2008)

شكراااا لك يا اخى جداااااااااااا وربنا يفتحها عليك


----------



## طه الفشنى (12 مارس 2008)

مــــــــــــــــــشــكوررررررررررررر


----------



## نادر اديب (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m-trl (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور يامهندس


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (16 مارس 2008)

أشكركم جميعاً على المرور وأنا آسف أنى لا أظهر كثيراً فى المنتدى فى الفترة الآخيرة نظراً لظروف عملى :85:, و أرجو أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من هذه العمل البسيط :56:


----------



## admeral (17 مارس 2008)

hi every body 
i wana help 
i am in final years in the unversity of jordan and
and i download the project about how you can made the car
plz i wana any doucument or ang planer about the cars
than for every body help me


----------



## ahmed 3x (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبو خلاد (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ، بارك الله فيك،،،،،


----------



## شادى ابو زيد (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف مليون خير
مجهود مشكور 
لا يسع الكلمات وصف هذا المجهود


----------



## أسد الدَين (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## جمال كحيلة (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (11 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام و انت بخير جزاك الله خير على هذه الفيديوات الرائعة لكن الروابط لا تعمل بالله عليك ساعدنا
استطعت فقط تحميل الفيديو الاول


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------

